# Gibbs & the Pheasants



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a good boy  And he looks like he so knows it !


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go Gibbs......you made mom and dad proud!!

Wow....has he ever grown.....pretty darn handsome.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! More birdy goldens! He looks great!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Gibbs is super cute! Sorry I can't cheer for the dead birdie though...I have a parrot at home too besides my dogs and cat.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gibbs is adorable!!! Love the pics, especially the one with the bird!
Gibbs looks the same size of our Sasha who is three months. In fact they look so much alike!! My husband is praying Sasha will take to hunting and not be gun shy!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Debles said:


> Gibbs is adorable!!! Love the pics, especially the one with the bird!
> Gibbs looks the same size of our Sasha who is three months. In fact they look so much alike!! My husband is praying Sasha will take to hunting and not be gun shy!


Thanks! We love him to pieces, he is such a great puppy. Gibbs has been great around loud noises from the get-go. His breeder lives near some hunting grounds and private property where people hunt. She said that they've been hearing distant gun shots since birth...maybe that has something to do with it. 

On this particular day, we started with just the windows rolled down so he could hear the gun fire. Then we took him for a walk while other dogs were running. Then we followed behind his breeder and her dog. Then we were on our own. It worked perfectly. 

Gibbs weighs about 27ish pounds. He's lean but is perfect. I can't believe how much he's grown in such a short amount of time. *sigh* Puppyhood just isn't long enough!


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Great photo's and what an awesome puppy Gibbs is!

Love the photo of him with the bird.. great job gorgeous pup!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like a you have a happy pup! Better start shopping for Camo.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Gibbs is growing into a handsome young man It is great that you were able to get him to the Pheasant Social. Looks like he is going to be a good little bird dog! Daddy Lotto sends Gibbs "a paw's up!"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Methinks you need to be researching a trainer who will do field lessons with you and Gibby!!!!
Great photos!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, has he grown! Congratulations on the pheasants! Amazing that he is able to focus like that at such a young age!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Melissa - that is way to cool. He is such a handsome boy!!! Wow did he get big quick!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good boy Gibbs! A live pheasant can be intimidating, so it is great he pounced right on it!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

great Gibbs!!
he's a promise of field trial!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Gibbs is growing into a handsome young man It is great that you were able to get him to the Pheasant Social. Looks like he is going to be a good little bird dog! Daddy Lotto sends Gibbs "a paw's up!"


Thank you! He's growing into a beautiful little guy thanks to both you and Anne! We're so, so pleased with Gibbs. He is a smart cookie, the things he picks up after 1-2 training sessions is amazing!:bowl: I'd like to have our CD before next Christmas...at this rate we just might!!



hotel4dogs said:


> Methinks you need to be researching a trainer who will do field lessons with you and Gibby!!!!
> Great photos!


Don't tempt me... In the Spring, a few people + dogs get together weekly to practice and do both water/land work. We'll probably try to go, too. We just need to get this dog to SWIM! :curtain:



sterregold said:


> Good boy Gibbs! A live pheasant can be intimidating, so it is great he pounced right on it!


I was intimidated... I never thought that he'd just go right to it! It was so awesome.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Some more photos...


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome job Gibbs!! What a little hunter. My goodness he reminds me so much of Ty.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These are inspiring, awesome photos! Gibbs looks so proud of himself.


----------



## ALR1955 (Nov 24, 2010)

Be thankful that you can take the time and have the area to field train your puppy. I miss hunting and field training my dogs. My hunting partner died a while back and all of our hunting areas have turned into housing developments. I now have two more "Red" Goldens (21 months old) and have trained them very well but there just isn't anywhere to do "field work" and train them for hunting.

Have fun and good luck with Gibbs - he looks like he is the proudest puppy!!


----------

